# Leak from windshield washer fluid box?



## nismo13666 (Apr 21, 2004)

I am in a bit of a jam here. my cars windshield washer fluid will not come out, well at leat not the way it should some where there is a leak. has this ever happened to any one berfore? What should i do and before any one says search i did. :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If you need a new one, I have one sitting around, jus gotta remove the fender to get it out.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The onl problems I have had were the nozzles getting plugged up.
Do you actually see fluid leaking out of the tank? 
Does any fluid come out of the nozzles? 
Try tracing the lines and tank to see if you can find the leak first, then replace or fix what need to be fixed.


----------



## nismo13666 (Apr 21, 2004)

i can see the fluid come out. i will pour it in and it leaks from the top i cand find out where it is. i thought it would be in the lines to but its not. should i just junkyark one? :banana:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just threw out my entire system a couple weeks ago


----------



## nismo13666 (Apr 21, 2004)

thats nice but i would like to keep mine for the winter season so i dont have to scrap any ice off in the morning. how much weight did you lose when you took it of 1clnb14?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, if you estimate in the weight of the liquid, maybe 5 - 10 pounds.

I did not remove it for weight savings though. I have a carbon hood, and I'm not drillig holes for squirters anytime soon.

Oh, and I have another car for a daily driver.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if you need a new resevior, this place has them for $15 plus shipping...

http://www.carpartswholesale.com/cpw/nissan~200sx.html


----------



## nismo13666 (Apr 21, 2004)

thakns i think that i will do something like that. i think that if i can find one at a car cementary. thanks a bunch guys oh yeah i should start a new thread but i am most likely going to do the ghetto intake mod to my car today. is there any real hp gain or no? i do have a k&n.


----------

